
The Kafka Papers - objections
https://www.weeklystandard.com/christoph-irmscher/review-of-kafkas-last-trial-the-kafka-papers
======
nanna
This article misses so much of the point. Older, but much better:
[https://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n05/judith-butler/who-owns-
kafka](https://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n05/judith-butler/who-owns-kafka)

~~~
dang
Discussed recently here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17507556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17507556)

------
purplezooey
Oh I thought this was about the pub/sub platform. Guess I was wrong.

------
blackbear_
Heh, I thought it was about the modern Kafka. For the disappointed:
[http://notes.stephenholiday.com/Kafka.pdf](http://notes.stephenholiday.com/Kafka.pdf)

~~~
geodel
May be modern Kafka people should put other Kafka on the trial for using its
name.

